# Up or Down?



## Elzee (Jan 10, 2013)

Archie, aged 88, has a problem with his house.  It has two stories. It  	  has stairs. When he use the stairs, Archie stops midway to catch his  	  breath.  His main problem is that, when he is ready to start again, Archie  	  is unable to remember whether he was going upstairs or downstairs.


----------

